# Chocolate Meringue Cookies...WW points



## Filus59602 (Dec 2, 2002)

Chocolate Meringue Cookies
Serves | 10 
Prep Time | 15 min
Cook Time | 75 min

These chocolaty morsels are the perfect post-dinner nibble. Good-bye cravings! 


5 large egg white(s)
1/4 cup(s) unsweetened cocoa
2 tbsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp vanilla extract
1/8 tsp table salt
1/2 cup(s) sugar
1 tsp unsweetened cocoa
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon

Instructions 



Preheat oven to 225°F. Cover 2 cookie sheets with parchment paper; set aside.


Combine 1 egg white, 1/4 cup of cocoa, 2 tablespoons of sugar and extract in a large bowl.


Beat the remaining 4 egg whites and salt with an electric mixer just until soft peaks form; add the remaining 1/2 cup of sugar, 1 tablespoon at a time, while beating, until the egg whites are stiff and glossy. Fold the egg whites into the chocolate mixture in three batches.


Fill a pastry bag with the mixture and pipe out the cookies onto the cookie sheets. Each cookie should be about 1-inch wide. (Note: To make your own pastry bag, use a gallon plastic bag and cut a hole in the corner.) Bake 1 hour and 15 minutes until a dried texture.


Mix the remaining 1 teaspoon of cocoa and cinnamon in a small bowl. Sprinkle over the hot cookies with a sieve or sifter. Let cool completely on wire racks before removing from parchment paper. Yields about 12 cookies per serving.

POINTS per serving | 1


----------

